# Prioritäten einzelner PCs am Router einstellen?



## Meph (25. Mai 2016)

*Prioritäten einzelner PCs am Router einstellen?*

Moinmoin,

Meine Situation ist folgende:
Am Router (Asus RT-N66U mit Merlin cfw) hängen mehrere PCs per LAN / WLAN, einer davon übernimmt große Downloads, die eigentlich keine hohe Priorität haben, aber die anderen PCs so langsam machen, dass selbst kleinere Websites unangenehm lang zum Laden brauchen.
Ich habe schon QoS ausprobiert, was das Ganze aber nicht wirklich verbessert hat (zumal es nicht an den Protokollen, sondern am Client liegt).

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Internet-Bandbreite nach Priorität geordnet an die einzelnen PCs zu verteilen?
Sodass der PC, der eher als Server fungiert, die Bandbreite bekommt, die bei den anderen übrig bleibt, unabhängig von dem, was auf den anderen PCs passiert.

Danke 
Meph


----------



## Gast201808272 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prioritäten einzelner PCs am Router einstellen?*

Zumindest bei WLAN Netzen besteht die Möglichkeit, die GEschwindigkeit zu begrenzen. Ich habe mir ein langsames Gästenetz und ein verstecktes persönliches erstellt, die nebeneinander laufen. Vielleicht bietet dein Router diese Funktion ja auch?


----------



## Meph (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prioritäten einzelner PCs am Router einstellen?*

Danke für deine Antwort, aber das Problem dabei wäre, dass der PC auch wenn niemand sonst gerade das Internet benutzt gebremst wird...


----------

